# Tiny cottage ~ Norfolk



## Norfolkbloke (Sep 12, 2009)

I've passed this little place a few times but have always been weary of the neighbours who overlook the property, however today I thought I'd just go straight in and get some pics. No sooner had I set up my tripod and started snapping a gentleman from next door walks over, leans over the fence and asks me what I'm upto (here we go I thought!!) Turns out he was the owner, and after discussing my interest kindly allowed me to continue....even allowing me to take a look inside! The tiny cottage dates from around 1930, unfortunately now beyond repair and too costly to repair so is planned to be demolished. Despite small windows the interior was light and airy, one room below and one room to the upper floor accessed by a rickerty open stair. Nothing remains to give an insight into it's last occupant, however original light fittings and doors are still intact.

NB


----------



## Mimble (Sep 12, 2009)

That's lush, mate!!
Such a pretty little building. I really like pic 4, nice composition


----------



## wagg20 (Sep 12, 2009)

Like the pic of the old light switch - good for you managing to get inside after an encounter with the owner!


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Sep 12, 2009)

Cheers, glad you like the pics Mimble and wagg20

Thought I was gonna get the bollocking off the owner tbh, I guess a lot of owners of such property's have had grief from kids etc so was pretty pleased he seemed so easy going. Might even shove some prints through his letterbox when I get them done, as a reminder before the dozer moves in!!

NB


----------



## manof2worlds (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow, what a fab little place and some amazing pics as well. I took a trip to the Planet Farm today - what a place dude, what a place. I'll post some pics here soon

mo2w


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 13, 2009)

manof2worlds said:


> Wow, what a fab little place and some amazing pics as well. I took a trip to the Planet Farm today - what a place dude, what a place. I'll post some pics here soon
> 
> mo2w



Nice one N.B I like that a lot, Well done with convincing the Owner!


----------



## shadowman (Sep 13, 2009)

NFN- Normal For Norfolk


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 13, 2009)

shadowman said:


> NFN- Normal For Norfolk



Dont you like Norfolk Shadow?


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 13, 2009)

I was expecting something cute and twee, but that just looks sinister! 
Know anything about the place, it's just odd: The windows don't allign, different brickwork etc. 
Nice one BTW!


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Sep 13, 2009)

UrbanX said:


> I was expecting something cute and twee, but that just looks sinister!
> Know anything about the place, it's just odd: The windows don't allign, different brickwork etc.
> Nice one BTW!



Thanks for the comments all

Nothing at all is really known about the place, probably just a gamekeepers or farmworkers cottage etc. I too noticed the different brickwork, possibly just a renovation of of some kind.

NB


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 13, 2009)

Norfolkbloke said:


> Thanks for the comments all
> 
> Nothing at all is really known about the place, probably just a gamekeepers or farmworkers cottage etc. I too noticed the different brickwork, possibly just a renovation of of some kind.
> 
> NB



I would go with an Agricutural Workers Cottage N.B, where is it situated?


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 13, 2009)

Wagg what do you think of this little Cottage?


----------



## Potter (Sep 19, 2009)

Great bit of luck there.

Interesting old place.

Lovely the idea of posting him some prints.


----------

